
Isotopic 256 - epenn
http://jamesdonnelly.github.io/Isotopic256/
======
hablahaha
Should you get a game over if you still have radioactive elements on the
board? I think you should still be allowed to keep going, especially since you
have less tiles and you are moving around with the assumption that things are
going to start disappearing.

~~~
Sharlin
I don't think so. A move in 2048-like games is only a move if some pieces
actually, well, _move_. If the board is full, there are no valid moves left,
and any radioactive elements can never decay.

~~~
hablahaha
Right, it's only 2048-like. I think it being a derivative of 2048 doesn't mean
it has to follow all the same rules. Anyways, I assumed the smaller grid was
because you had the ability to wait for things to decay if you filled up the
grid. It's merely what I was expecting, but maybe no one else feels the same
way.

~~~
pbhjpbhj
That was my expectation too.

------
Sharlin
Stellar nucleosynthesis (somewhat simplified):
[http://newbrict.github.io/Fe26/](http://newbrict.github.io/Fe26/)

~~~
ISL
This is what I was expecting once I figured out what Isotopic 256 was. Being
able to go triple-alpha to carbon is key to stellar burning (it's why you're
here, too).

Both games are fun, but Fe26 is going to keep me occupied for a long time.

Edit: I'm getting trapped at Mg24. Following the alpha-process, I should be
able to stuff in another alpha to get to Silicon, but it's not happening, nor
is it listed in the fusion rules below the game.
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Alpha_process](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Alpha_process)

~~~
gus_massa
Me too. Most of the time my board gets “full” of Mg24. It makes the game more
interesting. It’s a pity that it’s only a missing entry in the game table and
not a real nuclear phenomenon.

~~~
ISL
Be glad: If it were easier to get stuck in Magnesium, stellar evolution would
be very different, and our beaches would be made of magnesium (and our oceans
full of Magnesium salts).

Higher elements would still be formed, by the occasional fissioning of Mg by
fast alphas/neutrons, but it would change observed nuclear abundances
considerably.

------
kremlin
Very clever. When I realized why the shakey elements were disappering (not
having yet read the text above the game) I smiled.

------
elwell
The fading elements is a nice touch to the game logic. It helps defend against
simply mashing buttons (which works surprisingly well in the original).

------
debt
My jaw is on the floor. This. is. Awesome.

------
dm2
This is the only version of "2048" that I've actually found that is fun and
interesting.

Thank you!

I'd like to see a larger version though, 3x3 is fun but 4x4 would be awesome!

In other 2048 games all of the combinations carry the same weight, but this
one has "goals" being stable elements, awesome dynamic!

------
spcoll
This is a great variant. I wonder if it would be possible to conceive a
chemistry version that can could potentially teach people about atomic
bonding?

A bit easy though, I had no trouble beating it after a couple tries.

~~~
cLeEOGPw
How do you beat it? I always assumed the new pieces appears at random points
and it's impossible to beat it other way than by coincidence?

------
aroman
Very clever remix! I think it's too easy by default though --beat it on the
first try without any issue. Maybe increase the "win" element to 512?

~~~
hhsnopek
You're too good then ;) Haven't beaten it yet! Been playing for 30min now...

~~~
aroman
Honestly, my perception of difficult for 2048 clones is really skewed. After
wasting hours playing it when it first came out, I'm now good enough at it
that I can reliably get 2048 in one go every time I play. I've even gotten to
4096 multiple times. I've given up on 8192...

btw, if you want to know how to beat it, just google for a strategy guide.
there's million of blog posts and stuff on the subject by now, and they're
quite easy to follow once you get the hang out it -- not a bunch of edge-cases
to memorize like a Rubik's cube.

------
gus_massa
There is a bug in the code (IE11?)

If the board has:

    
    
       4He  4He  --	
      16O   8Be  4He
       4He  4He  2H
    

and you move up then you get

    
    
       4He  4He  4He
      16O   2H   2H
       4He  4He  --
    

(The middle 8Be just dissapears.)

~~~
gus_massa
Edit: Just tested this in Chrome. Some atoms are readioactive. The
radioctivity is not visible in IE11.

~~~
sinaa
IE11 security feature I guess!!

------
iLoch
I don't know the technical name for the disappearing elements, but I'm
assuming it's intentional. Interesting twist! I don't think I'm smart enough
to play this one though, I'll stick with doge.

~~~
breischl
There were only two sentences of text above the game, perhaps they contain the
answer to your implied question?

"Join the elements and get to the tile with 256 isotopic mass! Watch out for
unstable elements though, as these won't be around forever!"

------
drdaeman
Playing for almost 2 hours not getting any further than lone Sr-128, now
seeing all those "too easy, beat that 3 times already".

Uh. Did scientists came up with a brain replacements already?

------
swift
Definitely the best variant of Threes/2048 I've seen so far. Really nice work!

~~~
karangoeluw
I think the HN plays 2048 was the best one.

------
sarvagyavaish
The numbers on the top left don't have any correlation with the elements,
right?

------
az0xff
Just beat this game. Nice spin on things.

------
malkia
Not sure what I did... but got 710...

------
batmansbelt
Pretty fucky that some things just disappear.

